# Moving to dubai without job offer



## kateuk (Mar 7, 2009)

I am a 25 yr old graduate from the UK, i have been working overseas for the past 4 yrs in sales/marketing. I have no interest in returning to the UK because of the economic crisis. I have visited Dubai in the past and had some friends who lived out there in the past who have since returned to Canada. I know when they went out there they were just on a tourist visa and obtained jobs and visas quickly. I was thinking about doing the same thing but is it dangerous in the at the present time? 

Thanks 

Kate


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

kateuk said:


> I am a 25 yr old graduate from the UK, i have been working overseas for the past 4 yrs in sales/marketing. I have no interest in returning to the UK because of the economic crisis. I have visited Dubai in the past and had some friends who lived out there in the past who have since returned to Canada. I know when they went out there they were just on a tourist visa and obtained jobs and visas quickly. I was thinking about doing the same thing but is it dangerous in the at the present time?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kate


If you dont have a job now then why not. come to dubai. but take into consieration that most companies have hiring freezes right now and if they did offer you a job it would probably be for a low salary. but ifyou have a firm job now then i would tell you to stay where you are.


----------



## Pimpin80 (Jul 29, 2008)

bigdave said:


> If you dont have a job now then why not. come to dubai. but take into consieration that most companies have hiring freezes right now and if they did offer you a job it would probably be for a low salary. but ifyou have a firm job now then i would tell you to stay where you are.


I will have to second that, have been in Dubai for almost a month and despite sending dozens of applications I still did not get a single interview yet, seems like things are qutie hard right now! good luck


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

My brother in law works for Hays,

and I have friends at Kershaw Lenard, Pathway and Charterhouse - no one is hiring, you would have to have a pretty special CV to be in with a chance of getting employed currently.

Dubai has and is being hit pretty hard by the economic crisis, with loads of people losing jobs and going home e.t.c

But come out and try your best, you can always work at my company if you want? - property!! no basic but 50% commission.....

Thanks,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

kateuk said:


> I am a 25 yr old graduate from the UK, i have been working overseas for the past 4 yrs in sales/marketing. I have no interest in returning to the UK because of the economic crisis. I have visited Dubai in the past and had some friends who lived out there in the past who have since returned to Canada. I know when they went out there they were just on a tourist visa and obtained jobs and visas quickly. I was thinking about doing the same thing but is it dangerous in the at the present time?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kate


Dubai is not the place of easy jobs that it was even 18 months ago. I really would not recommend moving here with no job or money as there is no guarantee of getting anything. Far better to make some applications now to see if you have any interest, but jobs in sales/marketing are in short supply.

-


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Dubai is not the place of easy jobs that it was even 18 months ago. I really would not recommend moving here with no job or money as there is no guarantee of getting anything. Far better to make some applications now to see if you have any interest, but jobs in sales/marketing are in short supply.
> 
> -


jobs are in short supply in general im thinking of becoming big daves slave for 1000 aed a month food and board


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

irish your pic is amazing....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

marc said:


> irish your pic is amazing....


which one my avatar or


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

the avatar ' Id hit it'

LOOL


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

marc said:


> the avatar ' Id hit it'
> 
> LOOL


found it here Forum Avatars at Avatarist


----------

